# The bombs are completed!!!



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

The bombs are now completed...some still awaiting a few boxes... i need to put some addresses on them and ship them  51 is the final number... pics will be online tomorrow night...well maybe...we are having a poker game so it might be sunday lol :biggrin:


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> The bombs are now completed...some still awaiting a few boxes... i need to put some addresses on them and ship them  *51 is the final number...* pics will be online tomorrow night...well maybe...we are having a poker game so it might be sunday lol :biggrin:


Your are nuts, Houtston we have a problem somebody call Homeland, the carnage the horror.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

You, sir, are INSANE. And quite generous. This has been exciting/frightening to follow...


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Operation Rolling Thunder* is about to Start. Duck and cover Boys:eeek:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

The A bomb was nothing compared to this


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

I've never even heard of such a thing. This place is full of incredible people! 51! Good grief!! :biggrin:


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Aww hell! Time to run!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

51?!?!? Wtf?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> 51?!?!? Wtf?


Well had 50 and made them up then forgot to make the one for the contest so thus we have 51... so o'well i messed up :brick:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> 51?!?!? Wtf?


51 bombs?

You sir, are one wild and crazy guy!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

HOLY FREAKIN' HELL!!!!! 51 Bombs???? That has to be some sort of record on here. I hate to think of the cost of shipping alone, not to mention the cost of the cigars inside! You sir, are certifibly insane (and generous)!!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

cybervee said:


> 51 bombs?
> 
> You sir, are one wild and crazy guy!


my sentiments exactly!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang!!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is just insane!! 51 bombs!!!! Oh crap some people better duck and cover!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::arghhhh:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Ummmmmmmmmm

WTF?

Go get those 50!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

How will we now if we won again????? for those who are dumb like me.....:brick:


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Dddddaaaaaammmmmnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Go get those 50!


Yea what he said:biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> How will we now if we won again????? for those who are dumb like me.....:brick:


your bomb will have 4 ISOM's in it...there is only one those...


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

51?* I've seen some carpet bombing but this is going to be all out destruction! Have you no mercy good lad?*


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

We'll call this Operation Area 51:spiderman:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I thought I read that wrong--Wow-Totally outrageous( and I thought smokinj was a wild man)


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> I thought I read that wrong--Wow-Totally outrageous( and I thought smokinj was a wild man)


One of the first guys I started talking too alot on here was smokinj... I am not worthy of his level however when i grow up i wanna be like him lol.. we shall call this a training mission lol named by the above mentioned operation area 51


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

This is gonna get real interesting. Hope i dont have to worry!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

deuce said:


> This is gonna get real interesting. Hope i dont have to worry!


Ummmm dont worry ur name was on the list a long time ago!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

What the hell did i do?:brick:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

when i have to find 51 people bro the smallest things can make u a target!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Polar bear is going down!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I am safe....I already got A-Bombed........Ha ha ha ha ha ha to the rest of you......may you die a fiery death in a blaze of glory......smoke em if you got em!!!

Muah ah ah aha hshaha hah ahahahaa


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> I am safe....I already A-Bombed........Ha ha ha ha ha ha to the rest of you......may you die a fiery death in a blaze of glory......smoke em if you got em!!!
> 
> Muah ah ah aha hshaha hah ahahahaa


There are no rules that say this can not go to someone i have bombed before! :biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

51 retaliations? This is freaking insane!!!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again HOLY CRAP


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Bombs Away!!!!!!! Ruuuun


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

Duck And Cover


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

D-U-D-E!

Abso-frickin-lutely crazy.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a sneaky feeling my utter demise will not be in the mail until Aug or around the 9th of Aug. Just call it a sneaky suspicion.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> The bombs are now completed...some still awaiting a few boxes... i need to put some addresses on them and ship them  51 is the final number... pics will be online tomorrow night...well maybe...we are having a poker game so it might be sunday lol :biggrin:


Like everyone else has said *WTF???* Did I miss something here--If so *WHAT?* Someone please let me know so I can be up to speed on this---50 bombs are you kidding me-*OMG*--You have to have stock in USPS or UPS!~:huh_oh:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> I have a sneaky feeling my utter demise will not be in the mail until Aug or around the 9th of Aug. Just call it a sneaky suspicion.


u are safe till i think the pass gets to me late sept... then i will know wat u threw at em the 9th and can properly destroy u after licking my wounds! :spiderman:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Keep the bombs away or I will hit frappe on the blender!!!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Piss me off and I become:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Keep the bombs away or I will hit frappe on the blender!!!!


that is sooo wrong man..even more reason to bomb u..then all the little animals will be safe  lol


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

That would save hundreds of kittens. Have you seen his Avatar?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

WTF. 51 bombs insane


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

The WTF kitty is scared.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

ambush-cat <TM> in position and standing by for bomb-carrying posties...


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam 51 bombs at one shot ,,,,sir I want to party with you ......you are a wild man


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

damn ....


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

51?? Truly incredible - can't wait to see the devastation!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

It's not the explosions that scare me...it's the deafening silence beforehand.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

51 freakin' bombs!?!?!?......That is just reeeediculous.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: I'm a bid confused Charles!! Do you realy mean 51 parcels? Are is it 51 cigars? If it is the first you must be out of your mind!! :eeek:


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Absolutely nuts and nothing more to say!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

amateurke said:


> :arghhhh: I'm a bid confused Charles!! Do you realy mean 51 parcels? Are is it 51 cigars? If it is the first you must be out of your mind!! :eeek:


yes 51 seperate bombs!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> yes 51 seperate bombs!


I hope Daniel has plenty of bandwidth available for the responses to this carnage.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Wunderdawg said:


> I hope Daniel has plenty of bandwidth available for the responses to this carnage.


A new server may be needed with this crazy nonsense!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> yes 51 seperate bombs!


WTF do you get a discount for shipping? Are you trying to make a statement? Are you trying to compete with smokinj, bigfoot, and even IBB?


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG! Not even sure if Stogie has an award for such a thing. Might be time to introduce a "Penalty"!


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

No, he doesn't get a shipping discount. Yes, he's bats**t crazy! He asked me if I have some boxes. I said "sure, I have like 30." He says, "That'll get it started," and he proceeded to take all of them. Y'all are in some trouble!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Cypress said:


> WTF do you get a discount for shipping? Are you trying to make a statement? Are you trying to compete with smokinj, bigfoot, and even IBB?


just having fun...


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

this is crazy fun!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I tried to warn you all....I told you Charles was *certifiable*...but nobody listened. Now it's time for you all to take your medicine.

Haha.....go get em bro.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah I helped pack the boxes, good luck dudes!!!! Plz look up and duck cuz it's comin boys,BOMBS AWAY!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> I tried to warn you all....I told you Charles was *certifiable*...but nobody listened. Now it's time for you all to take your medicine.
> 
> Haha.....go get em bro.


do not think u are excluded!!

they are boxed and now adressed and will all be mailed tomorrow... marquelcg was at the house as i finished addressing...he took pics on his phone and said he was gonna post them when he got home...


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

that is some crazy sh!+


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

well sort of my computer is all jacked so ya'll might ahve to wait til wed, i might have to put them on charles' computer, but i will try, either way there's gonna be 50 people blown away!!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

This is what happens when Charles bombs....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

marquelcg said:


> well sort of my computer is all jacked so ya'll might ahve to wait til wed, i might have to put them on charles' computer, but i will try, either way there's gonna be 50 people blown away!!!


marquel got his bomb tonight maybe that is why his computer is all jacked up  posted on another thread some pics wife got home with camera finally...


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Did rover get a bomb as well???? There was enough to go around.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

with all that fire power , there wont be any 1 left but you CTIICDA, who will trade with then ?......


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Insane around here. Bomb away Charles.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

.....


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> yes 51 seperate bombs!


poor postman!! :roflmao:


----------

